# Need help with fishless cycling!



## ths4 (May 12, 2011)

Hi! I am new to this site and new to this hobby. We got our kids a 10 gallon freshwater tank on April 24th and I've been trying to cycle the tank with ammonia, but I'm not having success. Hoping that someone here can help me! The kids really want fish in their tank! 

Here's what I've done so far:

-set up the tank with gravel, treated water and decorations
-let it run for 48 hours
-added 5 black mollies (I now know this was way too many fish to add)
-3 of the fish died after 24 hours, so I took the other 2 out and sent them to my husband's established tank at his office (they are doing fine!)

I don't like hurting animals, so I did some research and discovered the option of fishless cycling, which is what I'm trying to now.

-on April 30th I added pure ammonia slowly until I got a reading of 3.0-6.0 (I'm using test strips) and then I added 10mL bacteria supplement
-after 2 days, I had my husband bring his rock, some of his gravel (which I put in a pouch made from a lady's stocking), pieces of his filter and a little bit of his water

It is my understanding that it should take 7-14 days for the tank to cycle if you have "stuff" from an established tank to help things along. So far my ammonia level has stayed at the same level, nitrites are 0 and nitrates are between 0 - 20 (using a strip test - the color is between the two). I have raised the temperature to mid-high 80s and I leave the light on during the day.

Can anyone tell what I'm doing wrong? Why do I have nitrates before nitrites? How do I speed this up?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

You need to get a liquid test kit. Strips are inaccurate. The Foster and Smith website has the API Freshwater Master Test Kit for $19.99.

The bacteria suppliments are ment to be used with fish. Not sure what happens when you mix pure ammonia with them.

Most of your beneficial bacteria will colonize in your filter's bacteria media. What are you using for a filter?

The addition of the materials from an established tank is a good way to speed up the cycling process, good call with that.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello ths. There are number of ways to cycle a tank. Some are very involved, complicated and confusing.

I'm probably going to ruffle some feathers here, but the best way to cycle a tank is to fill it, plant it and run it. This method isn't "brain surgery" and doesn't require chemicals of any kind, testing kits, or "kamikaze" fish.

If you're interested in the few specifics, you're very welcome to ask.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The way you're doing it is not difficult at all. The length of time it takes is different for every tank. Using media from an established tank usually does cut some time off it. I don't think your doing anything wrong. Keep dosing the ammonia and keep going...just have patience. No need to have your temp that high and unless you want a major algae bloom keep your light off.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Ammonia levels haven't dropped yet because your bacteria populations aren't high enough to bring it down quickly. Little Ammonia is being converted to Nitrite because you have low bacteria levels. There is no way to really speed up the cycling process, it's dependent on having good bacteria populations at each stage.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Using bacteria supplement can be done either fishy or non-fishy - as long as the bacteria has a source of ammonia, they won't starve and die. Keep adding ammonia with an eye dropper as the concentration lowers - "feed" your cycle. Using dirty structures, substrate, and filter media from another tank is a great way to help add bacteria, along with that bacteria supplement you used. I've seen some tanks take 1-2 months to get a fully established nitrogen cycle, but I bet yours will be ready in under three weeks, with everything you've been doing. Seeing nitrates at the end of the cycle is great - keep the momentum going.

Sorry for your fishy losses, but we've all screwed up one way or another.


----------

